# Romney Gets In Shouting Match At State Fair



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*DES MOINES -- *Former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney faced a rowdy crowd at the Iowa State Fair, with people interrupting his answers to chant "Wall Street greed."One questioner asked the GOP presidential candidate what he would do to strengthen Social Security. The voter didn't like Romney's pledge not to raise taxes, and interrupted him.Romney pointed angrily at the crowd and told them to give him a chance to answer. After a minutes-long exchange with Romney and the crowd shouting over each other, Romney said, "If you want to speak, you can. But it's my turn."

Read more: Romney Gets In Shouting Match At State Fair - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Maybe some hired Dem's to create a menace?


----------



## nesafety (Mar 15, 2011)

Palin/Bachmann 2012 :twins:


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

CJIS said:


> Maybe some hired Dem's to create a menace?


It wouldn't be the first time they have done that. Didn't they pose as tea party members and start stirring shit during the last elections?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Civility in political discourse is all but dead.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if this guy was a plant but Romney was far from shouting.
Another media spin


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Of course they were Democrat plants....Romney scares the Obama people to death, and with good reason. I know some members here aren't big fans, but as I've said several times before, mark my words; if Romney wins the Presidency, he will be the Ronald Reagan of this generation.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Of course they were Democrat plants....Romney scares the Obama people to death, and with good reason. I know some members here aren't big fans, but as I've said several times before, mark my words; if Romney wins the Presidency, he will be the Ronald Reagan of this generation.


I hope you're right. If things continue they way they've been going my kids will graduate with their masters degrees and not even be able to get a job flipping burgers. But, they'll be educated so they'll know just how crappy they have it. Unless, of course, they Mayans were right. The way obama and congress are destroying this country, I'm beginning to think they may have been on to something.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Congress has never been a bargain. Read up on its history and you'll see its always been littered with buffoons. But its power was limited. The problem today is that State power/sovereignty has lessened and the Federal Government is larger and has its regulatory hands in every aspect of our lives. Add in a few liberal spending presidents (this includes Bush) and we are F'ed.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## 7.62mm (Apr 24, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> Of course they were Democrat plants....Romney scares the Obama people to death, and with good reason. I know some members here aren't big fans, but as I've said several times before, mark my words; if Romney wins the Presidency, he will be the Ronald Reagan of this generation.


You can't be serious. Obama and Romney are practically the same person. I don't even understand how Romney is even a Republican.


----------

